# Flaming Gorge Kokanee May 3-4th



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We fished it May 3-4th and did very good for kokes. I've been a little disappointed this year that we've caught nothing over 3 lbs... but, on the bright side we've caught tons over 2! The water is still in the low 40's and the kokes are a bit spread out. But, from the surface down to about 25 feet we found plenty of kokes. We spent most of our time in the Buckboard area.

The standard baits were working best... Apexes, Serpent Spoons, hoochies, and Spinners. All of these worked better when trailing a dodger. Rocky Mt Tackles new uv splatter dodgers are working great for us right now, as is their nickel crushed glow. Best apex color is "stinson" and best hoochie color is uv orange haze. Best spoon has been mai tai, and best spinner has been anything with orange. Pro cure super gel scents have helped at times too. Kokanee Special and Carp Spit have been best.

Here is a pic of my brother and sister in law with some of sundays catch...


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Man it sure looks like you all had a great time catching some Kokanee. Catching a Kokanee is on my to do list at the Berry this year. Looks like last weekend ended up being a good one for most people that went out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Greeeeeaaaat Post. Very detailed, thanks as I will be heading there in a few weeks. I hope to catch a few of those koks myself.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

really great post digi-troller. Way to get into the kokes.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice kokes!...something I have yet to catch


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As always an exceptional post from digi some pics, and very detailed info on where and what to use. Always appreciated!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Digi! What would you recommend for a tuber as far as jigging at the berry (when the ice goes away, of course), and where on the lake? PM, if you'd prefer.

I need a koke this year.


----------



## heartbeat (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice job, looks like a fun trip.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Digi-Troller you are the man. Nice job on the Kokanee.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

ALWAYS NICE TO GET A SHOT OF KOKAINE FROM DIGI!!!!!


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

You're asking a tough question LOAH. Strawberry is always tougher for koke fishing than the Gorge. I only know a handful of people who are consistently successful at the Berry for kokes. Most of us have moved onto the Gorge for quicker fishing and bigger average fish. But, with that said, the Berry still holds great numbers of kokes... and some nice ones at that. 

A few things to consider... 1) Strawberry is always behind the Gorge as far as koke patterns (temperature drives most of the changes in patterns as the year goes on). 2) The staggering number of cutts in Strawberry make koke fishing difficult (you have to wade through a lot of cutts to get your kokes). 3) Kokes move a lot! Trying to get them from a tube is going to be difficult. 

But, with those things in mind... its possible to get at them with a tube (do you have a sonar on the tube?). Heres what I'd do. First of all, wait until at least July. Before then the kokes will be spread out more, and when grouped they still might be close to the surface and difficult to pick up on a sonar. By the end of July they should be schooled pretty tight, and be down in the column where you can mark them on the sonar. Do you have a GPS? If not, then definatey at least get a marker bouy. When you do find a school you want to be able to quickly mark it and stay on top of it until they move on.

Start early in the morning... right before sun up. The best koke bite is most often before 9am. Start the morning by tossing castmasters, or similar heavy spoons. As you move around trying to find kokes, just cast and let your lures fall. You may find some near the surface with your lure before they move down. But, once you do find a suspended school, mark it right away. Then get your lure down to them vertically. Tip your lure with a mealie or crawler (just a peice of crawler though). Also try scents from Pro Cure. Their Super Gels are awesome. Get your lure down and jig straight up and down about 10-12 inches, and then right back down. When I ice fish them I like to jig up fast and then slowly set the lure back down. Many hits happen while you're easing it back down. They'll hit a dead stick too, so mix it up. Dont set the hook too hard, you'll rip their mouths. Just kind of lift up to set it and then start reeling.

Honestly, because even when kokes are grouped up they move a lot, you're in for a tough haul. You may want to wait until the middle to end of August and fish around the Strawberry River inlet. Should be plenty in there pre spawn. But, if you are determined to get the open water summer kokes, then go for it! Try around the dam, around Haws Point, and anywhere there is deep water. Keep an eye out for boats if you venture too far. Make yourself visible with a flag, orange hat or something. I often worry about tubers at the Berry. I keep a close eye out, but some of you guys really blend in! Would be a shame to get hurt or killed for a fish.

Hope that helps. If not, then keep asking questions and trying new things.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. No sonar or tech gear on my tube. I have a little hand held GPS that I could use, but once I'm on the water, I probably won't even think about it.

Well, hopefully I'll run across a koke or two this year. I'd love that, but if not, I'll just have to wait until I have a boat and then really get serious about it. I appreciate the detailed response.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem LOAH. Maybe you should just pimp that tube and get ready for some serious koke fishing now! LOL Let me know when you get a boat and I'll help you choose some good accessories (like sonar, gps, downriggers, tackle, rods, reels, etc). In the meantime, wait for the pre spawn and float out on the lake where the strawberry river comes in... there will be plenty of boats jigging and trolling out there. It will be clear where the kokes are. I wish I had room on my boat to just take you out and show you the ropes. We've been so successful the last few years that everyone I know (family and friends) are clammering in line for a turn to hit the water. A lot of times I don't even get to fish! Its fun, but sometimes it wears on us. Where was eveyone during the hard times when we spent days on the water with little success? LOL Oh well.

Talk to you later, DT


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Loah , you can hook them from shore when they are about to spawn . I fish the dam area a lot and hook them about the first of October . Just use bright colored jigs .


----------

